# Sexy ammo can!!



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is this a really cool ammo can or what?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'm going to get one and convert it to a tank on the back of one of our toilets...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Saddle bags for the bike.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

depends on the quality, or is it just cheap thin chinese junk?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

May be cool, but sexy to me has many more curves.....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> May be cool, but sexy to me has many more curves.....:tango_face_wink:


So this then?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> So this then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like.....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Where did you get Annie's picture? She sent me the one of her in blue bikini, but this brown one I have never seen...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

There is also a Winchester ammo can with the running horse and cowboy. May even be the other side of this can.
I will have one. That's to cool not to want one


----------

